# ATI 6950HD running at 2560x1600 (vesa)



## thijs (Apr 25, 2011)

My first post, hello everybody.

My question is (used search without success): can I have my 6950HD running at 2560x1600 using the vesa driver (while waiting for KMS support)?
(and if yes: how do I change the driver Xorg is trying to load?).

Thank you,

Matt


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm doubtful it can handle that high a resolution. In any case, it's going to be horribly slow even if it does manage.

As for changing it, edit your xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa.


----------



## thijs (Apr 26, 2011)

I have indeed tried without succes (was going to post but have to find a way to include my xorg.conf and log files).

With the vesa driver, I actually get a graphic console attempting to open, but it doesn't display correctly (so I have to ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-c it). Just from looking around on the internet it seems not possible.

Unless somebody has an idea of how to get a Radeon HD69xx working in 2560x1600 (problems being required KMS support for radeon driver and high resolution for vesa driver), this might be the end of my short venture into FreeBSD (for now). It doesn't have to be super fast, I just want to do some TeX.

I'll post my Xorg and log files tonight.

Matt


----------



## thijs (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay, no log files. Couldn't mount my external USB since ntfs-3g (sysutils/fusefs-ntfs) refused to build from the ports collection. After adding it, using pkg_add, I just got something like '_file not found_' when trying to mount the nfts slice. I'm sure I could get this to work, but I can't justify putting in the time, given the fact that the only purpose is to show what everybody is expecting: it doesn't work (over 50 reads on this thread without any suggestions).

(btw. thread [thread=8745] 8745 [/thread] #11 is what happens when I try to build sysutils/fusefs-ntfs)

Unless something promising comes up (any suggestions are welcome), that will be it from me.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2011)

It needs the kernel module (sysutils/fusefs-kmod), which needs system sources to build.


----------



## thijs (Apr 28, 2011)

Since I won't go zero for two, I made fusefs-ntfs work (this was very helpful)

Include are my Xorg.0.log and  xorg.conf.new (they are unix2dos-ed). Reminder: these belong to a failed attempt to make a Radeon HD6950 (Cayman) work with Xorg, using vesa driver, while waiting for KMS-support.

Thanks again,

Matt


----------

